

Bitcoins spike up 20% in last 4 days - SlipperySlope
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg5ztgSzm1g10zm2g25zv

======
SlipperySlope
How long before the mainstream financial press picks up on this price action?

